# [ebay] Sammler-Editionen von Edna &amp; Harvey - Special Edition und The Book of unwritten Tales: Collectors Edition



## bundesgerd (16. März 2013)

Ich habe zur Zeit bei ebay zwei Auktionen laufen:

1.) die "Edna & Harvey - Special Edition"  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2.) "the Book of unwritten Tales: Collectors Edition"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beide Teile in Sammlerausgabe mit viel Zubehör, komplett in deutsch:

shining233 | eBay

Beide Auktionen enden morgen Sonntag Abend (17.März) ein paar Minuten nach 18:30 Uhr.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn einige von Euch mitbieten würden.

MfG Gerd


----------

